# Nippon 1030H Cobra iron shafts



## Junior (Oct 17, 2013)

As I understand these were made for shafts for Cobra S2 irons amongst a few others.   I had a hit with my mates at the range last night and got a great flight from his 4i and 5i (stiff shafts).  I understand its a high launching and quite spinny shaft, bt its miles easier to get in the air than my Ping AWT's    Question I have for those shaft experts amongst us is; what Nippon shaft today (or any other) is similar in performance to this 1030H.....any ideas.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2013)

I'd guess it is very similar to the Nippon NS Pro 1050.


----------

